# Déjame/recuérdame + infinitivo o + que subjuntivo



## david13

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta de gramática. Realmente tengo muchas preguntas pero hago sólo una aquí.

En inglés se emplean la siguiente construcción:
Imperativo + complemento + infinitivo + complemento como
Mom, let me watch TV. 
Let me check if your tie is on straight.
Remind me to go to the post office.

En español se expresan con 
el imperativo+complemento + que + subjuntivo + complemento:
Mamá, déjame que mire el tele.
 Déjame que compruebe que llevas bien atada la corbata.
Recuérdame que vaya al correo.

Ok, sigue enseguida la pregunta:

¿Sería tan correctas, menos correctas, o incorrectas las oraciones que siguen?
Mamá, déjame mirar el tele.
Déjame comprobar tu corbata.
Recuérdame ir al correo.

O ¿es obligatorio la clausa subordinada en los tres casos?

¡Tengo ganas de leer sus comentarios!

Muchas gracias de antemano y ¡felices fiestas!

_*David*_


----------



## lazarus1907

david13 said:


> ¡¿Sería tan correctas, menos correctas, o incorrectas las oraciones que siguen?
> Mamá, déjame mirar el tele.  (también "que mire")
> Déjame comprobar tu corbata.  (también "que compruebe")
> Recuérdame *que vaya* al correo.
> 
> O ¿es obligatorio la cl*á*us*ul*a subordinada en los tres casos?


Los verbos de percepción ("oír", "ver", etc.), "hacer", "dejar" y "mandar" admiten infinitivos en muchos casos en los que otros verbos no.


----------



## mhp

Look under leísmo 4.b.


----------



## david13

mhp said:


> Look under leísmo 4.b.



Thanks, I am about to do that.


----------



## david13

mhp said:


> Look under leísmo 4.b.



Segunda respuesta. He leído el artículo temático "Leísmo" en el DPD en línea. Me interesó mucho pero no se relacionó al modo imperativo en absoluto.  

Mientras tanto he encontrado dos hilos trandandose o que se tratan este asunto:

*mandar/pedir a + infinitivo*
* 	imperative + infinitive or subjunctive  *

Sigo buscando....

Saludos desde el otro lado del charco,

_*David*_


----------



## Ynez

David, no te vuelvas loco intentando encontrar una regla general con los imperativos. Depende del verbo en sí, no de si es imperativo o no.

Entonces, como tú muy bien has dicho, detrás del verbo "dejar" usamos tanto una oración con *que + subjuntivo* como un *infinitivo*:

_Déjame que te explique esto. = Déjame explicarte esto._

Te he puesto ese ejemplo en imperativo, pero ahora verás que es lo mismo si el verbo no va en imperativo:

_Ella dejó que me comiera tres caramelos = Ella me dejó comerme tres caramelos._


Así que mi recomendación es que busques la respuesta a estas preguntas:

¿Detrás de que verbos usamos siempre *que + subjuntivo*?
¿Detrás de que verbos usamos siempre una oración de *infinitivo*?
¿Detrás de que verbos usamos* tanto una forma como la otra*?


----------



## mhp

david13 said:


> Segunda respuesta. He leído el artículo temático "Leísmo" en el DPD en línea. Me interesó mucho pero no se relacionó al modo imperativo en absoluto.
> 
> Mientras tanto he encontrado dos hilos trandandose o que se tratan este asunto:
> 
> *mandar/pedir a + infinitivo*
> *     imperative + infinitive or subjunctive  *
> 
> Sigo buscando....
> 
> Saludos desde el otro lado del charco,
> 
> _*David*_


  I’m sorry. I thought the article was clear. Let me paraphrase:

  Ordinarily, when there is a change of subject, the subordinate clause is expressed by “que + ...” rather than infinitive:

  Me gusta que vengas
  Me gusta venir tú 

  With the verbs of influence such as _autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, permitir, prohibir, proponer, impedir, mandar _and _ordenar_ there are two ways to add a clause

_Le ordenó que_ viniera (él)
_Le ordenó venir_
_Me obligó a que se lo dijera_
_Me obligó a decírselo_

  When the infinitive is used, the subject is not the person who “ordered” the action, but rather the person who is referred to by the pronoun.

  The article goes on to say the same thing happens with “hacer” and “dejar” when they mean ‘_obligar’_ and ‘_permitir’_.

  Article leísmo 4.c talkes about the same thing with such verbs as _oír_ and _ver_.


----------



## david13

mhp said:


> I’m sorry. I thought the article was clear. Let me paraphrase:
> 
> Ordinarily, when there is a change of subject, the subordinate clause is expressed by “que + ...” rather than infinitive:
> 
> Me gusta que vengas
> Me gusta venir tú
> 
> With the verbs of influence such as _autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, permitir, prohibir, proponer, impedir, mandar _and _ordenar_ there are two ways to add a clause
> 
> _Le ordenó que venga_
> _Le ordenó venir_
> _Me obligó a que se lo dijera_
> _Me obligó a decírselo_
> 
> When the infinitive is used, the subject is not the person who “ordered” the action, but rather the person who is referred to by the pronoun.
> 
> The article goes on to say the same thing happens with “hacer” and “dejar” when they mean ‘_obligar’_ and ‘_permitir’_.
> 
> Article leísmo 4.c talkes about the same thing with such verbs as _oír_ and _ver_.



Hi mhp: The article is clear; my grasp of it was not. As you and Ynez point out, the issue is not whether the imperative is followed by an infinitive or a subordinate clause in the subjunctive, but turns on the nature of the verb. For this reason, Leísmo 4.c is relevant even though the word "imperativo" is not mentioned. 

Which classes of verbs take the infinitive following the imperative always, sometimes, or never is something that must be learned by rote. No magic bullet here. Am I on the right track so far? 

I still don't quite understand, however, the part about the change of subject. Without question, a sentence like "He's telling me to go" would be "Dice que yo vaya" or "Dice que me vaya" using irse. And "Tell him to go" would be "Digalo que [se] vaya." What confuses me is that "Déjame mirar el tele." and "Recuérda me que mire eso programa" both involve a change of subject. Therefore, change of actor is not what triggers the subjunctive in the second case, since subjunctive and infinitive are both valid options in the first.

When _recordar_ means "remind," as in "Recuérda me que mire eso programa", the imperative must be followed by a subordinate clause in the subjunctive. What about "Remember to watch that program"  ?  Since when recordar means "remember" it refers to past memory, I suspect that "Remember to watch that program" would use "acuérdate" or "no dejes" or "no olvides". Can you say "Acuérdate/no dejes/no olvides mirar eso programa" or must "que mires" follow the imperative?

Thank you both for your helpful responses. 

Saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## Ynez

david13 said:


> I still don't quite understand, however, the part about the change of subject. Without question, a sentence like "He's telling me to go" would be "Dice que yo  vaya" or "Dice que me vaya" using irse. And "Tell him to go" would be "Digalo  Dígale/Dile que [se] vaya." What confuses me is that "Déjame mirar el la tele." and "Recuérda me  Recuérdame que mire eso ese programa" both involve a change of subject. Therefore, change of actor is not what triggers the subjunctive in the second case, since subjunctive and infinitive are both valid options in the first.
> 
> _*David*_


_Dice que vaya.
Dígale/Dile que (se) vaya.
Déjame ver la tele.
Recuérdame que vea ese programa.
_
In all your examples there is a change of subject.

No sé si en algún lugar dicen "mirar la tele", pero en España desde luego no.


----------



## Ynez

david13 said:


> When _recordar_ means "remind," as in "Recuérda me que mire eso programa", the imperative must be followed by a subordinate clause in the subjunctive. What about "Remember to watch that program"  ?  Since when recordar means "remember" it refers to past memory, I suspect that "Remember to watch that program" would use "acuérdate" or "no dejes" or "no olvides". Can you say "Acuérdate/no dejes/no olvides mirar eso programa" or must "que mires" follow the imperative?
> 
> _*David*_



Recuérdame que vea ese programa.
Acuérdate de ver ese programa/No dejes de ver ese programa/No olvides ver ese programa (Yes, what you thought)


----------



## david13

Ynez said:


> _Dice que vaya.
> Dígale/Dile que (se) vaya. _Sí, sería "digale" pues que el complemento indirecto sea correcto._
> Déjame ver la tele.
> Recuérdame que vea ese programa.
> _
> In all your examples there is a change of subject. No cabe duda que hay cambio de sujeto. Sin embargo el hecho es que el cambio de sujeto en sí no determina si puede usar el infinitivo (o sóla una subordinada en el subjuntivo) detrás de un verbo en modo imperativo. Lamento que no me expresara con más claridad. (Aun otra vez. )
> 
> No sé si en algún lugar dicen "mirar la tele", pero en España desde luego no.  Tienes razón. Por mi parte no he oído nunca dondequiera "mirar la tele".  Pero mira ve echa un vistazo a la definición del diccionario espasa concise es-en:
> 
> *Ver(2)...   * _(mirar la televisión)_ to watch: *estamos viendo las noticias de las tres,* we are watching the three o'clock news
> 
> Aunque no dice nadie "mirar la tele" aparece esa palabra en la definición de "ver" en este contexto.
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Gracias, Ynez, por toda tu ayuda. Felice Navidad,
> 
> _*David*_


----------



## david13

Ynez said:


> Recuérdame que vea ese programa.
> Acuérdate de ver ese programa/No dejes de ver ese programa/No olvides ver ese programa (Yes, what you thought)



Sí, es lo que pensaba pero habría olvidado la "de" detrás de "Acuérdate".  ¡Gracias otra vez!


----------



## hfpardue

Just in case you're interested in Chilean Spanish, take a look at this.
In Chile, _mirar la tele_ is very common.  I onced tried to explain the difference between mirar la tele and ver la tele to my Chilean students in Chile, but they told me that there was no difference between them.  In Spain the difference is that mirar la tele means to look at the TV and ver la tele means to watch TV.

Also, in reference to _dejar_, in Chile it is very common not to use the pronoun.  For example, they often say,

Deja ver. = Let me see it.
The subway in Santiago even says "Deja salir antes de entrar".

But that's Chile.  I think the most international way to say _let me see it_ is _deja que lo vea _even though _déjame verlo _is perfectly correct.  With respect to the subway, I'd say _Deje que los pasajeros salgan antes de entrar _is the most international and correct way to speak.  I guess Chileans just like to make things short.


----------



## david13

hfpardue said:


> Just in case you're interested in Chilean Spanish, take a look at this.
> In Chile, _mirar la tele_ is very common.  I onced tried to explain the difference between mirar la tele and ver la tele to my Chilean students in Chile, but they told me that there was no difference between them.  In Spain the difference is that mirar la tele means to look at the TV and ver la tele means to watch TV.
> 
> Also, in reference to _dejar_, in Chile it is very common not to use the pronoun.  For example, they often say,
> 
> Deja ver. = Let me see it.
> The subway in Santiago even says "Deja salir antes de entrar".
> 
> But that's Chile.  I think the most international way to say _let me see it_ is _deja que lo vea _even though _déjame verlo _is perfectly correct.  With respect to the subway, I'd say _Deje que los pasajeros salgan antes de entrar _is the most international and correct way to speak.  I guess Chileans just like to make things short.



Hi HF! I guess "Deja ver" is the rough equivalent of "Lets see!" or "Lemme see!" You bring back fond memories of the subway in Santiago, perhaps in part because my immediate comparison was to the subte en Buenos Aires, although I loved that too as it reminded me of riding the IRT in Brooklyn back in the 50's. 

With regard to signs, we have to keep in mind that, as with headlines, space limitations often cause rules to be bent.  

As to ver/mirar TV, I lived in Uruguay _un ratito_ and they may use _mirar_ there, too, but I think _ver_ is the better choice. I grew up in Wisconsin where a lot of people say things like "I looked at TV last night." I used to tell kids, 'Oh yeah? You should have turned it on and _watched_ a program or two!"  Even then I was a smart-ass. 

¡Saludos y Felices Fiestas!

_*David*_


----------



## hfpardue

Felices Fiestas para ti también 

Ynez, la estructura _Déjame que te explique esto._ es nueva para mí.  Siempre pensé que había que decir _Deja que te explique esto. _o _Déjame explicarte esto_.

¿Es común decir _Déjame que te explique esto_?  No creo haberlo oído, pero tengo curiosidad por saber tu opinión y la de los demás también.


----------



## david13

hfpardue said:


> Felices Fiestas para ti también
> 
> Ynez, la estructura _Déjame que te explique esto._ es nueva para mí.  Siempre pensé que había que decir _Deja que te explique esto. _o _Déjame explicarte esto_.
> 
> ¿Es común decir _Déjame que te explique esto_?  No creo haberlo oído, pero tengo curiosidad por saber tu opinión y la de los demás también.



No me llamo Ynez,  pero me parece "Deja que te explique esto" un chileismo.  Creo que "Déjame explicarte esto" es más comun.

A propósito ¿cómo se diferencian "Deja que te explique esto" de "Deja que te explique  esto" dado que "explique" es tanto 1a como 3a persona sing. subjuntivo de explicar?

Gracias y saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## hfpardue

Jaj, no, dije "Felices Fiestas para ti tambien" porque acababas de decir "felices fiestas". Ese mensaje te lo dirigi a ti.

Dije "Ynez" para llamar la atencion de Ynez ya que el habia dicho "_Déjame que te explique esto. = Déjame explicarte esto."_


----------



## ivanovic77

Ynez said:


> No sé si en algún lugar dicen "mirar la tele", pero en España desde luego no.


 
En Cataluña, por ejemplo, oirás a mucha gente decir "mirar la tele". En cuanto a "el/la tele", hay algunos países de Latinoamérica donde "tele" es masculino. Y de hecho, debería ser masculino, ya que "tele" tendría que ser un acortamiento de televisor, no de televisión. Aunque ya se sabe que la mayoría de hispanohablantes usamos mal el término.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Primera vez que oigo "el tele". En los doblajes para América Latina el término usado es "la tele", y eso que estos doblajes contienen muchos localismos, incluso muchos usos de "recuérdame ir al supermercado; recuérdame pasar por la tintorería" que no es la forma normal en la Argentina, donde usamos el subjuntivo en esos casos, con pocas excepciones, como "dejame mirar la tele" (pidiendo permiso para hacerlo) o "dejame ver la tele" (cuando alguien nos obstruye la visión).


----------



## Axios

david13 said:


> No me llamo Ynez,  pero me parece "Deja que te explique esto" un chileismo.  Creo que "Déjame explicarte esto" es más comun.
> 
> A propósito ¿cómo se diferencian "Deja que te explique esto" de "Deja que te explique  esto" dado que "explique" es tanto 1a como 3a persona sing. subjuntivo de explicar?
> 
> Gracias y saludos,
> 
> _*David*_



Hola David. A mí, ninguna de las dos formas que pones me resultan ajenas aunque ninguna es tampoco demasiado común. Quiero decir que pueden llegar a sonar a traducción literal del inglés; dependería del contexto, claro está. En muchos casos resultaría más ágil y natural decir "Te lo voy a explicar:"

En cuanto a la otra pregunta, no se diferencia más que por el contexto. Si este resultara dudoso habría que utilizar el pronombre correspondiente como sujeto: "deja que yo te lo explique" frente a "(deja) que te lo explique él", por ejemplo.

And I don't want to forget this: Felices Pascuas a todos.


----------



## Ynez

hfpardue said:


> Also, in reference to _dejar_, in Chile it is very common not to use the pronoun.  For example, they often say,
> 
> Deja ver. = Let me see it.
> The subway in Santiago even says "Deja salir antes de entrar".



We also say that Hf. We could translate those sentences as "Let us (people) watch the tv", "Let people go out before entering". 

Esa estructura despersonaliza. Pero es posible que algunos hablen así aunque se refieran solo a ellos mismos.


----------



## Ynez

hfpardue said:


> Felices Fiestas para ti también
> 
> Ynez, la estructura _Déjame que te explique esto._ es nueva para mí.  Siempre pensé que había que decir _Deja que te explique esto. _o _Déjame explicarte esto_.
> 
> ¿Es común decir _Déjame que te explique esto_?  No creo haberlo oído, pero tengo curiosidad por saber tu opinión y la de los demás también.



Para mí es normal, pero estoy hablando de oído, no basada en un libro de gramática. Si esta en concreto no resulta normal quizás sea por el significado y sonaría mejor en:

Déjame que te ayude a lavar los platos.
Déjame que te invite.

Felices Navidades a todos


----------



## alebeau

Hi there,

In the interesting of starting another thread getting at the same subject, I decided to knock the dust off of this one. 

My question concerns the structure of the verb "recordar."  In short, as the OP of this message, I'd like to know if this passage can take infinitive after, or if it depends "que + subjunctive verb".

I've spoken with a few friends and have even read both on here (from natives) and on teaching blog sites sentences such as:

"Recuérdame comprar pasta de dientes cuando vaya al supermercado."

I'd like to know if this is "correct"? (i.e., would a Spanish teacher mark this as incorrect in, say, an essay?)  If it's not "correct", does it seem "native" or "regional" or what?  I'd like to know your impressions on this.

Thanks in advance,

ADL


----------



## jmx

Yo lo que diría es "Recuérdame que compre pasta de dientes", pero tu frase "Recuérdame comprar pasta de dientes" tampoco me suena extraña, así que supongo que hay quien lo dice así.


----------



## Axios

Hi alebeau,

Both ways are correct. "Comprar pasta" is the thing you want to remind. Formally, it is also a literal heritage of Latin, using an infinitive with the subject in accusative, like in English (You want me to...). Only in this kind of situations. The general way of traslating the English phrases of object of a verb which is also the subject of an infinitive is object + que + subjunctive verb and may be said as well "recuérdame que compre pasta"

In some cases, the infinive may sound too fomal, specially in a direct speech:
Te recuerdo que vayas al... (instead of) Te recuerdo ir al...(but possible as well)
but
Le recordó que fuera al... (as well as) Le recordó ir al... (to her/him)
or even
Le recuerdo que vaya al... (as well as) Le recuerdo ir al... (to you)
As you can see, this construction is made in Spanish with a dative instead of accusative ("le" instead of "la/lo") because the verb "recordar" needs a dative; recordar algo (acc) a alguien (dat).
Hope to have been helpful. Greetings.
AdlH


----------



## aleCcowaN

Just a case of same subject:

Recuérdame (a mí) que (yo) compre [noun/nominal phrase] = Recuérdame comprar [noun/nominal phrase]

I wouldn't use "recuérdame comprar" never, just because I say "haceme (hazme) acordar que compre ..." and "hazme acordar comprar ..." is ugly if not just unparsable.


----------

